# There’s really a pedal called this?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

there's a mini fuck as well.. which is about how much I care about the name of pedal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Somewhere, a recording engineer has been asked to "get the Fuck out of here" when working on a session.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Dafuq?!?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I think Metasonix broke all those dumb pedal name boundaries a long time ago.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

Sneaky said:


> I think Metasonix broke all those dumb pedal name boundaries a long time ago.


yup, came here to post just this... love it!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I don’t risk bringing a Big Muff Pi into the house. Or a Two Timer.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

The founder/builder was one of the guitarists in the band Cymbals Eat Guitars. IIRC he wasn't overly fond of OD pedals and "Fuck Overdrive" was his feeling on the subject. He is probably better known for this pedal and its hilarious name than his guitar playing. It's a shame as he and his other 6 string companion were rather good.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Big John had a couple of good ones...


----------



## dropthebeat (Apr 29, 2009)

jimmythegeek said:


> The founder/builder was one of the guitarists in the band Cymbals Eat Guitars. IIRC he wasn't overly fond of OD pedals and "Fuck Overdrive" was his feeling on the subject. He is probably better known for this pedal and its hilarious name than his guitar playing. It's a shame as he and his other 6 string companion were rather good.


Brian played keys in CEG, so his OD-aversion kinda makes sense.

The F*ck has been basically the center of my guitar sound for 3 years. Super unique but plays well with everything. Goofy name, sure, but a truly wonderful pedal.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

dropthebeat said:


> Brian played keys in CEG, so his OD-aversion kinda makes sense.
> 
> The F*ck has been basically the center of my guitar sound for 3 years. Super unique but plays well with everything. Goofy name, sure, but a truly wonderful pedal.


Ah! That makes way more sense lol. I sure liked that band a lot (though apparently not enough to know who played what).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol, I love what this thread has turned into.


----------

